# Roan and Mis Marked Black Hooded!



## Lovemyrats! (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got 2 lovely rats always up for a snuggle! Though Garbonzo tends to be more active then Nibbles. There both friendly little cuties! Nibbles is a mis marked black hooded and Garbonzo looks like a Roan. Pics coming soon!


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

oooh I cant wait  - love looking at pics of ratties - and hoodies are my absolute fave


----------

